# Fisher homesteader on utv??



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

Been looking around at plows for my polaris ranger. I can get a 72" blade that goes up and down for $600 or so new. Then I need a $200 winch to move it. Of course I have to get out and manually angle it. 

Obv I love the boss blade for the utv that powers up down left right but its 3500 but thats too much money. 

Then I came across the fisher homesteader 6'8 blade. IT weighs about 250 lbs which isnt bad. I would have to attach the mounts with some custom fab work under the machine and I would prob cut down the plow to 72" and reweld the support behind the blace and cut the plastic blade to match and reattach it. 

I can get a complete homesteader for around 6-800. Has anyone seen it done? Any ideas If I am going to have to spend 800 anyways I am thinking this will be my best bang for the buck since its all power!


----------

